# Tell us how you use Kenpo Kards...



## carmstrong (Oct 18, 2004)

[font=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Greetings, 

 I'm working with Ed Parker Jr. on some Kenpo Kards related projects and we're collecting stories from people who have been using Kenpo Kards in creative ways - either for training, study, or entertainment. 

 Please send us your stories and we will choose several for inclusion in a forthcoming quick reference guide for Kenpo Kards. If we choose your idea for publication in the guide, you will receive a free, 60 card, Tech Dek 2 - coming in 2005.

  Please submit your ideas to: karduses@kenpokards.com

  For those of you not familiar with Kenpo Kards, please visit the KenpoKards website:

www.kenpokards.com

  Thank you and good luck,

  Chris Armstrong[/font]


----------

